# برنامج جميل للمهتمين ببحوث العمليات



## حسام حسن سليم (17 مايو 2010)

البرنامج صغير الحجم جدا ومفيد جدا فهو يحتوى على البرمجه الخطيه و TRANSPORTION وغيرها من الدروس الهامه لبحوث العمليات واللينك بتاعه موجود 
دى اول مشاركه منى فانا اسف لو فيه اخطاء
http://www.slingfile.com/dl/lnwjk/ToraProgramOR.rar.html


----------



## تميم الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية اخوي ماقصرت
بس لو القى عندك شرح عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (26 مايو 2010)

اولا لازم يكون البرنامج محطوط فى البارتيشن مباشره يعنى مايبقاش جوه فولدر يعنى ممكن مثلا تفتح c وتفك الضغط جواه علشان البرنامج يشتغل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
أرجو التصحيح
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------

